# Whitemore results



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Well the brave ones showed up last night to fish once again Whitemore lake.
Gillgetter & daughter Megan, myself and a member that hasn't fished with us yet this year Flinch(Brian) from Plymouth.
It was cool, overcast and a little breezy but we did not get rained on.
Everyone caught some fish, nothing for the freezer or anything to really brag about.
Myself while waiting to see if any other "real" fisherman showed up was trolling around the first major drop off in front of the launch site a darn good sized spec hit a rather large silver/black rapala shortly before 6pm and I thought I might be on to something, but was wrong. Marked alot of fish and the largest ones of the night at that spot. I worked that area for about 45 minutes before deciding to move down to the south side of the lake, where I caught a small bluegill on a crawler harness and another papermouth which reminded me why they call them that as he came off the hook at the boat.
The wind was a little strong at that side of the lake and after a brief 10 minute look at the sun peeking out from 7:30 to 7:40 and getting to see a float plane take off disapear and come back circle and land I decided to finish the night back in front of the launch area where I marked the biggest fish only to land a whopping 3.5" gill.
Gillgetter and Megan caught some gills and crappie and Megan caught the big fish about an 11.5" crappie.
Flinch caught some gills one decent size one and some 10"-14" bass, relaeased of course.
The good thing about the evening was traffic on the lake was minimal, only 1 or 2 skiers and I only saw one jet ski and he came in to the dock when we were loading up to leave.
We did see some guys in a small boat had a bucket full of pan fish. When I was out in front of the launch fishing after I first got there I saw these guys launch & motor out there secret spot just north of the launch & they remained there the entire night.

Flinch it was nice to meet you & hope you join us again.

Next week we will cave into Trailfinders request and fish Wolverine lake
Although I hate driving in that neighborhood, the traffic and the fact you just can't go straight from point A to point B we will do it.

P.S. If anybody from the Livingston Co. area wants to ride over to Wolverine that night and dosen't want to drive they can ride with me & fish out of my boat.

Wally


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

It was a pleasure meeting some members of the thursday night fishing club. I will definitely be making more of these. Although the bigger fish didn't seem to cooperate, finding a few small ones kept the interest going. I was marking fish along a drop-off so I trolled with a crawler harness hoping for a walleye, but only caught some small bass or a bluegill or two. But with the wind and cooler temperatures, it was a great night to be out. Much better than the heat we sometimes get this time of year, and the traffic to go with it. We also had our own entertainment at the launch. Watching the kid with the jet ski try to back up that little trailer was a riot. He had no chance.

I'll be back for Thursday, weather and work permitting.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm beginning to think its NOT just thursday nites...yappin and fishin west side of state..the common thread seems to be..loads of sub legal fish...I'm beginnin to wonder if many people catch many or limits of gamefish inland this year...launches at leelanau ,tippy, bear, cad/mitch, best we seen was a boat with 2...maybe talked to 2 dozen boats total.....and hardly seems a decent bass bite has developed anywhere, course surface temps north are all quite chilly..............Its almost no wonder everyone fishes erie, det. riv,lake st clair and river and sag bay.....i know havin fished about 30 lakes so far..houghton and belleville, by far, have been the most productive!........Did see a chunk of property on leelanau..to die for!


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

drwink said:


> Next week we will cave into Trailfinders request and fish Wolverine lake
> Although I hate driving in that neighborhood, the traffic and the fact you just can't go straight from point A to point B we will do it.
> Wally


What?? you make it sound like a bad neighborhood or something...Easy directions to avoid the raffic problems...From Livingston county...Take I-96 East to Milford OR Wixom rds. GO North to Pontiac trail, East to COmmerce rd ( next to the Crysler dealer) then go North to Glengary and trun left( the only way you can) go 1/2 mile to the Beautiful municapal buildings of the "Village of Wolverine Lake" and the launch is right behind them.

WATCH your speed in the area, Wolverine lake Police have nothing better to do than to write tickets for minor offenses..

Also, I AM NOT promising fish...I have not fish the lake all year, and won't get to pre-fish as I am heading to Tennessee on Sunday morn till Wed...

Hope we get a good turnout..

Last note...The speed limit on wolverine lake is simple, High speed boating is allowed, from 11 am, till 7 or 7:30 PM...otherwise...GO SLOW...I have seen those same village police ( they have a boat docked at the launch) pull jetskis outta the water...even though the kid driving lives on the lake..


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

tennessee huh? right..goin down to get 'bill dance' to b your partner for thursday nite aye!...looks like we'll b fishin against a ringer guys!


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

shametamer said:


> tennessee huh? right..goin down to get 'bill dance' to b your partner for thursday nite aye!...looks like we'll b fishin against a ringer guys!


HEY...someone has to teach us how to fish LOLOLOL


----------

